# Budgie



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

A man was very excited to get his first budgie and was told that it could talk. Having installed it he sat by the cage and waited for it to say it's first word. After a few days a friend rang to see how it was going, but the bird still hadn't spoken. Another few days passed, still not a word from the budgie. After a fortnight the friend rang again only to be told that it had died.
"But," said the owner, it did say one word before it died.."
"What was that?" asked the friend.
....."foooooood!!!!"

Gill


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: \/ :bootyshake:


----------

